
Shanghaiing - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghaiing
======
tosh
> In the early 1870s, Kelly was reported to have shanghaied 100 men for three
> understaffed ships in a single evening. Renting the paddle steamer Goliath,
> he announced that he was hosting a free booze cruise to celebrate his
> "birthday", and to say "thank you" to his fellow crimps and runners who had
> helped him through the years. After leaving port, his bartenders served
> opium-laced whiskey to his guests, who were then offloaded to the waiting
> ships.

> His greatest concern – returning from a well-publicized event with a boat
> devoid of revelers – was alleviated by a stroke of luck, when he learned
> that the Yankee Blade had struck a rock and was sinking. After rescuing
> everyone on board, he simply resumed the celebration, and those on the
> waterfront were none the wiser upon his return.

from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Kelly_(crimper)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Kelly_\(crimper\))

